# Chittum Islamorada 18



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Just wondering... Jan had his ride on one, but has anyone else been on one or own one? Too much coin, but was just interested to hear about personal accounts with the boat.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

The shop that restored my boat had three of them plus the mold for a few weeks. They were the best looking skiffs I had seen. One had a full unpainted carbon fiber transom. The attention to detail and innovative features, even the smallest things you would never think of were done.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Tjeres a forum member that has one. I think his name is Krusty Krab.
Pretty sure he has the carbon fiber transom and lithium ion batteries


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

That's it. I remember the lithium battery discussion. Here is KrustyKrab's photo album of his build. Beautiful. Hopefully he might tell us a little more about her if he logs on.

http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/bbyrdseye1/media/Islamorada%2018/e870bc50-2f43-4458-9e24-db3b298ae4cc_zps77372150.jpg.html


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Bob Branham a Biscayne Bay guide has had one for years.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

i'm not sure if he is on the board but greg poland in islamorada has a very sweet chittum with a 'spider' platform.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Too much coin


definitely up there, but certain models and options would put you in the 40-50k range which isn't much more (if not less) than some new HB's


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Larry Syndor's Chittum skiff is in Islamarine being reconfigured. Apparently after spending all that money on a custom built skiff, he did not like the configuration. You can see pictures at Islamarine Facebook.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Larry Syndor's Chittum skiff is in Islamarine being reconfigured.  Apparently after spending all that money on a custom built skiff, he did not like the configuration.  You can see pictures at Islamarine Facebook.


i guess that explains the console for sale?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Too much coin
> 
> 
> definitely up there, but certain models and options would put you in the 40-50k range which isn't much more (if not less) than some new HB's


Um not the last time I spoke to them. I was going to be $50+ anyway I shook the tree.


----------



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

Someone that is very familiar with these boats relayed to me that the hull design was world class....Chittum employed naval engineers to get it "state of the art" and he did....but the rigging is VERY lacking is design and production. That is why so many are ending up at a certain place in Florida for re-rigging.TIFIW.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I would prefer personal experience, rather than hearsay.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I was told by Hal the base model Performance Edition. would be $65k. (Boat, trailer and F70.) If he ever produces the Advantage Edition I think he said it would be around $50k. At last speaking with him he still had not found a way to reduce the man hours in the boat to make the Advantage.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Someone that is very familiar with these boats relayed to me that the hull design was world class....Chittum employed naval engineers to get it "state of the art" and he did....but the rigging is VERY lacking is design and production. That is why so many are ending up at a certain place in Florida for re-rigging.TIFIW.


The boats last time I herd were being rigged by Tom @ Islamarine at least that's what Hal told me. The 1 that I crawled through rigging was top notch! 

Now you can chose to have one not rigged and do it your self and those may be the ones that are having issues.


----------



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

my point was that TG is now doing the rigging on lots of these boats as the rigging being done by Chittumskiffs was not in line with the quality of the hull.

I was there when several of CS boats were at Toms and he showed me some of the issues.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

A lot of boat builders can build nice boats, a lot of those companies aren't so good at rigging. The fact that Hal is truthful with himself enough to admit that his boats need better rigging is honorable in my opinion. If you can't do something right, don't do it at all. (At least when your in that teir of boats)


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

why build the nicest skiff on the market and lack in the rigging department. Thats poor management, needs better personal


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I cant speak to issues any one else has had or not had, just that I'm very happy with the rigging on my boat. It's a little crowded in the small console with the three bank charger plus charge on the run and the LiIon batteries mouted as well, but everything is neat, tidy, up to professional ABYC standards and I'm happy with the results. Here are some pics of the guts of mine.... If TG at Islamarine is doing the rigging it will be perfect.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it's a lot prettier on the outside.....and more fun too.
I anyone has questions, I'm happy to share my opinion.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice pictures
Looks like the boat gets around


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been very happy with the nice light little E-tec 60 as I get 40-1mph light and 36-7mph heavy at average 9-10 mpg. However, I was wanting a little more horsepower two days ago......


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like a south florida summer time storm cell.
Where are you in the keys?


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Lower Keys. That cell looked like spring or summer but it was Dec 15th !


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lucky


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome skiff... That last picture looking over the "endless Blue" is mind blowing ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I was fishin out of Flamingo on the 15th and had a nastly looking strom moving in from the southeast. Even had a funnel cloud develoingbut never actually became a full water spout.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> I've been very happy with the nice light little E-tec 60 as I get 40-1mph light and 36-7mph heavy at average 9-10 mpg.


Those numbers are superb.  The ETEC 60 is my favorite engine due to weight, cleanliness, economy, and lower unit strength.  Can we, perhaps ask how she handles in different conditions?

I'm sorry.  The hull design makes me dream. [smiley=sleep1.gif]


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words.....this little skiff is my most prized possession . I lavish so much attention on it that my wife is becoming increasingly jealous. 
As far as the ride goes though, even she has commented that " it doesn't jar me like I think it's going to" .
This is the 12 degree hull (Hal makes a 2 degree version) and it's pretty narrow for its length, much more so than the deck would have you believe, so it cuts through chop pretty nicely.
The spray rails really work so that with proper use of the tabs & trim you can stay pretty dry and comfortable.
On the pole, you immediately notice how light the thing is......switching from my buddies skiffs ( which are very nice rides) feels like a night and day difference in weight. 
I feel spoiled and very lucky to be driving this thing.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

One of the sweetest boats around.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> I think it's a lot prettier on the outside.....and more fun too.
> I anyone has questions, I'm happy to share my opinion.
> 
> 
> ...


have always admired these skiffs.. looks like a louisiana hog??


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

> One of the sweetest boats around.


x2


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pretty boat for sure!


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think I noticed you have a fresh water trolling motor. If so how is it holding up in the salt. I've thought of going this route since I don't use it much. thanks


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

> I think I noticed you have a fresh water trolling motor.  If so how is it holding up in the salt.  I've thought of going this route since I don't use it much.  thanks


It's a Rhodan and the only difference between their black and white motors is the color (and the quick release mounting bases are different )......they are both salt approved.
I think that some Minn-Kota models have both black and white salt safe units now as well.


----------

